# WW 1 Canadian Battalions



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 16 Apr 2000 19:53:45 PDT*
Last week someone asked about the Regimental associations that the Canadian 
Expeditionary Force Battalions had.  Here is a partial list of Infantry 
Battalions which served with the Canadian Corps showing Subsidiary titles.
1st      Western Ontario
2nd      Eastern Ontario
3rd      Toronto Regiment
4th      Central Ontario
5th      Western Calvary
7th      1st British Columbia Regiment
8th      90th Rifles
10th     Canadians
13th     Royal Highlanders of Canada Blackwatch
14th     Royal Montreal Regiment
15th     48th Highlanders of Canada
16th     Canadian Scottish
18th     Western Ontario
19th     Central Ontario
20th     Central Ontario
21st     Eastern Ontario
22nd     French Canadian
24th     Victoria Rifles of Canada
25th     Nova Scotia Rifles Halifax
26th     New Brunswick
27th     City of Winnepeg
28th     Northwest
29th     Vancouver
31st     Alberta
38th     Ottawa
42nd     Royal Highlanders of Canada Blackwatch
43rd     Cameron Highlanders of Canada
44th     Manitoba Later New Brunswick
46th     South Saskatchewan
47th     British Columbia Later Western Ontario
49th     Edmonton Regiment Today the Loyal Edmonton Regiment
50th     Calgary
52nd     New Ontario
54th     Kootney Later Central Ontario
58th     Central Ontario
60th     Victoria Rifles of Canada replaced by the 116th Bn in April
         1917.  The men of the 60th were transfered to other bn in
         the field, notably the 14th BN.
72nd     Seaforth Highlanders of Canada
73rd     Royal Highlanders of Canada Disbanded in April 1917 and
         replaced by the 85th Bn..  Men of the 73rd were transfered
         to other Bn. in the field.
75th     Mississauga
78th     Winnipeg Grenadiers
85th     Nova Scotia Highlanders
87th     Canadian Grenadier Guards
102nd    North British Columbia later Central Ontario
116th    Ontario County
The Royal Canadian Regiment
Princess Patricia‘s Canadian Light Infantry
This is from the Official History of the Canadian Army in the First World 
War.  Canadian Expeditionary Force pub 1962
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Brian Walford" <bwalford@home.com>* on *Mon, 17 Apr 2000 06:21:28 -0600*
To add to the list that John Hill submitted:
The 9th Regiment "Voltigeurs de Quebec" contributed volunteers to the 
12th Battalion, CEF.  The Regiment also raised the 57th Battalion, CEF, 
whis was absorbed upon arrival in England on 08 June 1916 by the 69th 
Battalion CEF.  The regiment Perpetuates the 57th Battalion, CEF, 
1914-1919.
The Regiments WWI battle honours: Mount Sorrel, Somme, 1916 Araas, 
1917 Hill 70 Ypres, 1917 and Amiens
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
To add to the list that John Hill
submitted:
The 9th Regiment "Voltigeurs de Quebec" 
contributed
volunteers to the 12th Battalion, CEF. The Regiment also raised 
the 57th
Battalion, CEF, whis was absorbed upon arrival in England on 08 June 
1916 by the
69th Battalion CEF. The regiment Perpetuates the 57th Battalion, 
CEF,
1914-1919.
The Regiments WWI battle honours: Mount 
Sorrel,
Somme, 1916 Araas, 1917 Hill 70 Ypres, 1917 and
Amiens
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

